# Riding on Beach



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

:texasflagI know this has been discussed many times, but is Bolivar the only place to ride side x side. If so, can someone please give exact location on where it is legal. Thanks in advance on this topic.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

anywhere on Bolivar. 

your SXS must be trailered to the beach. your truck needs a parking sticker, as well as your SXS if you park it on the beach.

please stay off the dunes


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

5 O said:


> :texasflagI know this has been discussed many times, but is Bolivar the only place to ride side x side. If so, can someone please give exact location on where it is legal. Thanks in advance on this topic.


I see people with them in Gorda


----------

